# best storage bags?



## TwoBoxers (Aug 29, 2009)

I store a lot of our meat in reusable containers but I do also use freezer bags to store. I'd rather not but I do. I am so sick of them leaking and I think it's a waste to use 2 bags and double up (mostly from an environmental standpoint). Once I put them in the fridge to thaw, they drips all over making a big mess. I think I used ziplock brand last round.

ANYWAY, what brand freezer bags work best for you? Or what method do you use to avoid leaking?


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

The ONLY storage bags that I have bought that don't leak are the Reynolds Handi vac bags. (you can use them as normal baggies without using the vacuum device)
But they are pretty expensive, so i only use them to store "people food" so i can vacuum pack it in the freezer. I don't use them for the dogs, since I go through so many. 
Since it's either go really expensive, or leak, I buy the cheapest bags. (Grissom's are even sandwhich bags, not even freezer bags) and they haven't leaked any more or less than normal ziplock.


----------



## Jem (Dec 17, 2009)

I use any quart size or larger freezer bag that is on sale. I have never had a problem with leaking? Are you packing them too full? Or not closing them all the way from the start? I am not sure whats going on, but so far mine seem to work fine.


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

I actually get the Walmart brand bags...sandwich, quart, and gallon sizes. They are surprisingly durable for a store brand. I've never had a leaking issue either, but just incase it does happen one day, I have a plastic storage container in the fridge that I thaw all my meat in.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

harrkim120 said:


> I actually get the Walmart brand bags...sandwich, quart, and gallon sizes. They are surprisingly durable for a store brand. I've never had a leaking issue either, but just incase it does happen one day, I have a plastic storage container in the fridge that I thaw all my meat in.


I do the same thing, though my wal mart brand baggies always leak! Grissom's food is in sandwhich baggies, Chesney's in quart, and Annie's in gallon. They all leak.
But I have a plastic bowl in the fridge that I always put all three baggies in, and I just rinse it out at night, and I run it through the washer probably twice a week. 
But it's been pretty much dubbed the raw bowl.


----------



## TwoBoxers (Aug 29, 2009)

I use the quart size ones as well, seal them tight and only store 2 lbs a piece a bag. Maybe a little more. They don't leak from the top but the seams. I prefer reusable containers but larger meat items don't always fit. 
I cannot believe yours NEVER leak-wow.


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

CorgiPaws said:


> I do the same thing, though my wal mart brand baggies always leak! Grissom's food is in sandwhich baggies, Chesney's in quart, and Annie's in gallon. They all leak.
> But I have a plastic bowl in the fridge that I always put all three baggies in, and I just rinse it out at night, and I run it through the washer probably twice a week.
> But it's been pretty much dubbed the raw bowl.


Really? Mine hold up pretty well...do you use the plastic sliding close thingy or the regular old pinch and slide it yourself until it's closed thingy? (you like my descriptions? :tongue


----------



## TwoBoxers (Aug 29, 2009)

yeah I have a bin in the fridge the bags thaw in too- that's where they leak in. You would think someone can make a darn plastic bag that does not leak.


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

TwoBoxers said:


> I cannot believe yours NEVER leak-wow.


You got me thinking as to why mine don't leak, and I think I figured out why. 

When I bring out the meat to thaw, I don't let it thaw out completely...it's still like a slushy consistency when I serve it. Therefore not many juices leak out of the meat, therefore not much liquid to cause a leak.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

harrkim120 said:


> Really? Mine hold up pretty well...do you use the plastic sliding close thingy or the regular old pinch and slide it yourself until it's closed thingy? (you like my descriptions? :tongue


Haha, great descriptions.
I've used both, and fid neither one to be better or worse thn the other.
Mine also leak from the seams rather than the top. But I do feed it totally thawed.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

I use Walmart brand gallon-sized _*freezer*_ zipping pinch closed kind (great now you've got us all doing it haha!) of bags. I haven't noticed much leakage out of them, but I have so many types of bags and whatnot in the bottom of my fridge right now it's hard to pinpoint which one is doing the leaking. Usually though, it's the darn bags the chicken leg quarters come in!


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

rannmiller said:


> I use Walmart brand gallon-sized _*freezer*_ zipping pinch closed kind (great now you've got us all doing it haha!) of bags.


Hey, it's an excellent description. 



rannmiller said:


> I haven't noticed much leakage out of them, but I have so many types of bags and whatnot in the bottom of my fridge right now it's hard to pinpoint which one is doing the leaking. Usually though, it's the darn bags the chicken leg quarters come in!


Bags just magically leak...I swear!!! I bought a 40lb box of chicken quarters recently, and had to bag them to make them fit in my fridge until I could trim them. I pulled them out tonight and there was chicken goodness everywhere!!!  I looked over the entire bag and couldn't find where it was leaking...it's a freaking mystery!!! lol


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Haha that's like the mystery hole that always appears in the bottom of grocery bags, rendering them useless for poop patrol!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

rannmiller said:


> Haha that's like the mystery hole that always appears in the bottom of grocery bags, rendering them useless for poop patrol!


Just cross your fingers you see the hole before attempting to use them for poop patrol.


Chicken quarter bags make me angry. Thanks to those awful bags, I have a frozen pool of chicken blood that no matter how many times i clean it, it will just come back next time i buy them. SOmetimes I even check the bags before i buy them, and see no leaks, but by the time they make it to the freezer, every flippin' time... leaks!


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

leaky chicken bags = one of the world's great mysteries
It's always the chicken too, never anything else......

So, unless you want to spend a fortune, I guess there is no such thing as a leak-proof bag.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

harrkim120 said:


> leaky chicken bags = one of the world's great mysteries
> It's always the chicken too, never anything else......
> 
> So, unless you want to spend a fortune, I guess there is no such thing as a leak-proof bag.


Pretty much. 
I just kind of figure if more expensive bags are going to leak just the same, why not go super cheap. same end result. 
Mine aren't even technically freezer bags, because those leaked too.


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

^^^ Ditto :biggrin:


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

I find the freezer bags don't leak as much, but i could just be whishfully thinking there


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

rannmiller said:


> I find the freezer bags don't leak as much, but i could just be whishfully thinking there


The extra money for them makes it better. :wink:


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

harrkim120 said:


> The extra money for them makes it better. :wink:


NO! I'm right, listen to ME! 
lol
Buy a box of each and see which you like better. It's only like... 30 cents difference either way.


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

CorgiPaws said:


> NO! I'm right, listen to ME!
> lol
> Buy a box of each and see which you like better. It's only like... 30 cents difference either way.


Haha...oh I know. I was just saying that the extra cost makes it better to feed her wishful thinking. :biggrin:

Hey, if I can save 30 cents, I'm all there!!!


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Well, I'm just getting in on this little fun debate and I use Hefty gallon and quart FREEZER bags, I always roll out the extra air and zip, very seldom do I have leakage after they have defrosted. I believe the ones that I get the leakage from are the ones that I have reused.


----------



## t0nnn (Apr 1, 2009)

Like a few people above, I use Wally World brand gallon ziplocs bags...

I only had one leak, and after I cleaned up all the chicken goo out of my fridge, I noticed a little piece of a bone from a chicken back poked a tiny hold in the bag, hence the leak


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

The best way to avoid leaks with freezer bags is to use containers :biggrin:

I personally dislike using bags because they leak and they are wasteful. Rubbermaid containers are reusable and hold up for long periods of time. If I run out of containers, then I resort to gallon freezer bags.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

CorgiPaws said:


> NO! I'm right, listen to ME!
> lol
> Buy a box of each and see which you like better. It's only like... 30 cents difference either way.


Yeah exactly! Trust me, I'm a total cheap a$$ so I'm not spending tons extra for these bags at all. 



danemama08 said:


> The best way to avoid leaks with freezer bags is to use containers :biggrin:
> 
> I personally dislike using bags because they leak and they are wasteful. Rubbermaid containers are reusable and hold up for long periods of time. If I run out of containers, then I resort to gallon freezer bags.


*grumbles* you're a freezer bag haha

I should do that but A) I've never thought of it before because apparently I'm slow, and B) the initial start-up cost seems daunting to my bank account right now. Yes, $10+ seems daunting to me, I'm aware that is pathetic.


----------



## t0nnn (Apr 1, 2009)

Someone mentioned to me before that they use restaurant supply containers that they get from a restaurant supply store. Not sure what kind or the price, but I did a quick search:

Carryout Containers buy Carryout Containers | Wasserstrom Restaurant Supply

Maybe something like these?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

rannmiller said:


> *grumbles* you're a freezer bag haha


Ouch!!! LOL :tongue:



> I should do that but A) I've never thought of it before because apparently I'm slow, and B) the initial start-up cost seems daunting to my bank account right now. Yes, $10+ seems daunting to me, I'm aware that is pathetic.


Yes...you may be a bit slow, but thats ok :wink:

The "startup" cost for us getting ~20 12 quart containers I think was about $40 but we haven't spent a dime on containers since then. I wonder how much people spend on average each month on storage baggies...cuz we all know that they do NOT last long at all!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

danemama08 said:


> Ouch!!! LOL :tongue:


I know, pwned! 



Yes...you may be a bit slow, but thats ok :wink:



danemama08 said:


> The "startup" cost for us getting ~20 12 quart containers I think was about $40 but we haven't spent a dime on containers since then. I wonder how much people spend on average each month on storage baggies...cuz we all know that they do NOT last long at all!


*daunted* haha well they cost about $1.50 for a 30 pack and last me months now that I don't bother to bag my CLQs separately anymore. So the cost doesn't seem too bad. Maybe if I ever get a second job, I'll start investing in containers though.


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

Where did you get your rubbermaid containers?





danemama08 said:


> Ouch!!! LOL :tongue:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

spookychick13 said:


> Where did you get your rubbermaid containers?


Good ol' Wally World 

I think they are ~$2 each...worth every cent!


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

I may have to get some! 

Our local Walmarts are...scary though.
Road trip time perhaps!


----------



## rawfeederr (Sep 9, 2009)

I use the cheap kind from Save•A•Lot. Don't usually have a problem with them leaking tho.


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

If you look over in the home storage area you can find a plastic shoebox with lid for 97 cents. And it's the size of a shoebox!!! Figure that!!!:biggrin:

If I were to buy containers though, I would spend a small fortune. With only feeding a 25lb dog I can't bag too much together or it will spoil before feeding. I would have to buy a bunch of little containers. One day maybe. That would also help sort out my freezer...I can already see it becoming a jumble. :frown: Gotta do something with that.


----------



## TwoBoxers (Aug 29, 2009)

I use rubbermaid containers as well. They have a lock lid. They can hold about 10lb of chick necks or about 6lbs of chicken quarters. These stack well but don't always hold everything I have. I got them at our grocery store Shaws for 50% off. SCORE (they were $3). I use bags when I run out space or for odd shaped items. I HATE using bags. Such a waste and an environmental burden.
And they all seem to leak no matter what I do.


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Mar 3, 2010)

danemama08 said:


> The best way to avoid leaks with freezer bags is to use containers :biggrin:
> 
> I personally dislike using bags because they leak and they are wasteful. Rubbermaid containers are reusable and hold up for long periods of time. If I run out of containers, then I resort to gallon freezer bags.


That's what I had used when I fed raw. I didn't even specifically buy them. I bought lunchmeat (for hubby lunches in the truck) in the reynolds containers (I think hillshire farms sells it like that and cub brand lunchmeats are sold it the plastic containers too). So as soon as the meat was gone, I just washed them out, labeled them for dog food, and felt like we saved a bit of money with our 2 for 1


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

lilbabyvenus said:


> That's what I had used when I fed raw. I didn't even specifically buy them. I bought lunchmeat (for hubby lunches in the truck) in the reynolds containers (I think hillshire farms sells it like that and cub brand lunchmeats are sold it the plastic containers too). So as soon as the meat was gone, I just washed them out, labeled them for dog food, and felt like we saved a bit of money with our 2 for 1


\

Smartypants!!! Women are so innovative :wink:


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Mar 3, 2010)

danemama08 said:


> \
> 
> Smartypants!!! Women are so innovative :wink:


lol I have to admit I don't get good ideas like that too often.


----------



## LindaP (Jan 14, 2010)

All the bags I use leak from the seams--cheap, expensive, it doesn't matter it seems. Pinchy, zippy closures--all the same. I too just defrost in a bin in the fridge. 

Same thing happened to me with 40 lbs of backs that were thawing--where the heck was the leak?! I swear we could not find any hole at all.

I would LOVE to vacuum pack with one of those machines, but way too much $ for the bags.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

I go to Walmart and buy the Hefty storage or quart size ziplock bags. Never had a problem with them. :smile:


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

TwoBoxers said:


> I use rubbermaid containers as well. They have a lock lid. They can hold about 10lb of chick necks or about 6lbs of chicken quarters. These stack well but don't always hold everything I have. I got them at our grocery store Shaws for 50% off. SCORE (they were $3). I use bags when I run out space or for odd shaped items. I HATE using bags. Such a waste and an environmental burden.
> And they all seem to leak no matter what I do.


Shaws, huh? Where are you from?


----------



## TwoBoxers (Aug 29, 2009)

harrkim120 said:


> Shaws, huh? Where are you from?


Vt:biggrin:


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

TwoBoxers said:


> Vt:biggrin:


Sweet. :biggrin:

I knew it had to be somewhere in new England when I heard Shaws. I lived in Rhode Island my whole life up until about 2 years ago when I moved to Florida.


----------

